# GRA-39 Schematics - Request



## bang (6 Mar 2009)

Hi there, 

I was wondering if anyone had an electronic copy and was willing to send me, through the DIN, a copy of the schematics for the (obsolete, and no longer in service) GRA-39 Remote kit.  In particular, I'm looking for the power input specifications of the local and remote module.  

Much thanks in advance

Bang


----------



## 421_434_226 (6 Mar 2009)

Would TM 11-5820-477-30 do


----------



## bang (6 Mar 2009)

Check your inbox - Thanks =)


----------

